#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 成為龍的[代價]

## a020433159

如果有個辦法成為龍 而他的代價 讓你猶豫 你會怎麼選擇[/code]

----------


## Dragonwolf

如果可以變成龍我會放棄以前當人類時的回憶

就算要忘記喜歡的人、快樂的回憶或父母的臉也沒關係
當人類時有太多悲傷的回憶了

----------


## 艾維亞特

理論上是記憶啦。就算沒有過去的記憶，也可以生活得很好。
不過如果過去的記憶扯到愛情就有點棘手了XD

----------


## 阿翔

雖然我也是選擇了「記憶」，
但一按下了回覆就已經開始後悔了…。
也許，我應該選擇「寧願不變成龍」的較好…
有些記憶的確是不高興，不喜歡，什至是想要把它忘記的，
但就是因為有這些記憶才有我們完整的一生啊。
我不希望把好朋友忘記，也不想把親人或敵人全部忘記，
如果沒有他們我就沒有進步，生命也就變得不完整了。
選其他的不是不行，但似乎都是也不可缺少的「代價」啊=w=

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

我也選擇記憶，因為這樣什麼都想不到，

也不用未曾什麼事，而難過

與其這麼痛苦，悔不當初，不如乾脆就忘記好了。

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

選擇記憶+1

雖然不是非常完整，但至少還能繼續正常的過「未來的日子」而不會亂成一團。
但是失去理智、智慧、還有愛情，將會阻礙一個生命去享受身為「生命」的樂趣。(我自己認為)

沒了理智而無法控制自己的行為，形同發狂的怪物；

沒了智慧而僅存本能，這樣成為龍還不如降生成為動物；

沒了愛情.....這個選項可能要因人而異了，畢竟把「愛情」擴大，等於沒了「感情」

沒有「感情」的話就無法進行正常的社交生活，無法與他人有良好溝通
我想這樣對我而言也不太能接受。

至於壽命跟(消音).....這個我是覺得萬萬不可被犧牲的(笑

壽命不變，那麼追求成為龍....好像意義也不大。(還是得看情況而定啦)
不過要把(消音)當作代價的話.....要看是甚麼樣的「代價」了(爆笑
看是要「變不見」還是......「變性」？(遭拖

----------


## 雷德托爾

這篇文章到底是"選擇性"的假設文還是"指定條件"的假設文 
發文者最好要先決定清楚 不要半途更改以免混淆

我選生命
就算只有一般人類的壽命 這樣就真的足夠了
不會因為喜歡的人和自己壽命不一樣而難過
不會因為壽命很長而輕視現有的美好時光
不會因為活得太久 看盡世間萬物變化 而失去生命的目標

----------


## 影佐．限

記憶我選不下去。
我無法接受只為了變成另外一個樣子而忘記我的朋友。
他們絕對是擺第一位的
此選項優先剔除。

若失去理智，知道自己在做什麼而無法控制，我想我會怕傷害到我認為重要的人。
所以此選項剔除。

只有本能的話，我想我也跟失去記憶差不多了。
剔除。

壽命考慮一下。
保留。

把愛情當做代價，就如上面一些獸大說的，某方面也是沒了感情
無法接受，剔除。

嗯至於(消音)嘛，本狼基本上是沒有這個煩惱啦。
不過就算真的有(消音)，我想也是不會把它當作代價的吧。
如果是變性可以考慮，變不見就有點......太過殘忍了吧(笑噴




> 就算只有一般人類的壽命 這樣就真的足夠了 
> 不會因為喜歡的人和自己壽命不一樣而難過 
> 不會因為壽命很長而輕視現有的美好時光 
> 不會因為活得太久 看盡世間萬物變化 而失去生命的目標


看到最後一篇，本狼認為這想法可以跟我產生共鳴
認同，或是說我的想法不知道該怎麼說而被提醒了

反正生命+1。

----------


## 路卡利歐

生命+1

缺少了記憶 變成了龍又怎樣
到頭來還是想知道過去的自己是什麼模樣
還不如在最後殘存的生命裡發光發熱來的重要

by古

----------


## a020433159

如果選擇記憶

可能變成龍後 不知道還是人的時候想變成龍

當龍看到人類時 想變成人類

這樣 好媽

----------


## 劍痞

>把你的記憶當作代價(忘記以前的事)
「有些事情，即便是不好的回憶，
「留存下來仍然有它的意義在。」

「記憶也是一種經歷；
「因為有記憶的警惕，我們才能從過去學到更多東西……」

>把你的理智當作代價(知道在做什麼 而不能控制自己)
>把你的智慧當作代價(只有本能)
「是說比起過去，更容易衝動的意思嗎？
「就某種方面──也是一種本能吧。」

「雖然有所謂的理智，能夠避免一場不必要的爭執，
「但同樣的……有時候會因為把事情埋藏在心中，心情可能會變得很差。」

「有時候依照著本能去做、去奪取自己想要的，
「自己還比較不容易後悔。」

「當然有無智慧理智，還是有各自的利與弊……」

>把你的壽命當作代價(壽命跟人一樣的話)
「首先應該是看說：要用多少壽命？」

「不過，與其要用壽命的話，
「我或許比較想要──把我的壽命全給取走。」

「就算只有短短的一年，事後──可能是生命將盡之時，
「會有後悔的情形出現吧……如果能再多活一年的話──之類的？」

>把你的愛情當作代價(將無法愛)
「──你所謂的『無法愛』到底是指什麼？
「定義不清的話──不算是一種公平的交易吧。」

「如果自己只剩下所謂的恨、悲傷等等的負面情緒，
「有沒有愛，似乎都無所謂了？」

「再者，如果有人愛自己的話，我大概也不會想要有變成龍的念頭。」

>把你的那個地方當作代價(大家知道就好)
「哪個地方？」

「是頭髮的話，再留就有，
「感知器官的話──基本上是缺一不可的。」

「假如是這樣的皮膚，寧願換個新的。」

「──所以？」


「我以作為人的身分為代價，換取成為龍的權利。」
「或者是──拿自己全部的生命去換。」

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

劍痞 對這方面分析的挺有趣!!

雖然都是個獸看法

不過好像在理論的上面一般都是用記憶當作代價....
生命的話~那就代表要死過一次!!在特定的情況下才能轉生~這樣會不會有失去從前世人的感官記憶之類的問題~如果有那不是也白白浪費了呢(被揍)

佐龍會希望把記憶當代價~即使失去記憶了~至少再從前接觸過的感覺大概是不會消失~畢竟是失憶!!

(神眉看太多~幻想到輪迴轉世.....投胎後的人還會記住從前的小地方)

----------


## 劍痞

> 劍痞 對這方面分析的挺有趣!!
> 
> 雖然都是個獸看法
> 
> 不過好像在理論的上面一般都是用記憶當作代價....
> 生命的話~那就代表要死過一次!!在特定的情況下才能轉生~這樣會不會有失去從前世人的感官記憶之類的問題~如果有那不是也白白浪費了呢(被揍)


「……
「把自己的話給說穿的話。」

「就是──不想變；
「要變，就就此消失，只留下一隻身為龍的空殼。」

----------


## 迷思

生命吧

腦子裡有些東西啊，
少了我就不知道要怎麼活了。
我很難想像把那段記憶取走後我還剩下什麼，
畢竟因為一些事而有現在的我，
現在的我建立於過走時光痕跡中，
找不回怎麼辦呢?

把生命取走呢，
做龍就轟轟烈烈的做吧，
就算只是一小段時間也可以，只有有種決心。


題外

    愛情是萊因河黃金的代價啊，
這代表極高的權力!

----------


## 柴狼

如果可以變成龍我會放棄以前當人類時的回憶 
因為有很多不好的回憶,所以想忘掉....
還有就是我討厭人類.........所以忘掉人類時的回憶 是最好的..

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

把你的記憶當作代價(忘記以前的事)

一般而言記憶大多都痛苦的成分佔多數，所以...

我覺得這個選項是損失最小的了XD

----------


## 德雷克

看了這些選項之後，我選擇了記憶，這樣就可以在未來的自己身上抹去以前一些不愉快的經驗，有人說寶有記憶是可以記得過去事情給我們的警惕，但是我認為那些事可以從很多的管道得知〈那時資訊變得更發達了吧！〉，一樣也可以得知。其它的選項理智、智慧、愛情、生命當代價實在是得不償失，選理智的，會太過偏激，反而害了自己。沒了智慧更誇張，就要變成一隻野龍了！沒了愛情也不是很好〈是愛了別的龍或人類就會死得詛咒嗎？〉，變成龍之後，以壽命和人一樣的代價.......，變成龍就會和同類在一起，以生命當代價也非常划不來！
我好希望壽命能和龍一樣長，可以看到我有生之年都沒辦法看到的事物〈還要好幾個下輩子吧。〉，至於最後的那裡，恩...不好吧，沒那同時也損失了愛情，別的異性龍知道你那話兒的事之後，都不會和你戀愛吧。

----------


## 030085010

記憶吧
從現實一點的面來看
如果還保存著人類的記憶 
那怎麼吃活體食物?
 光想到就會吐了吧

----------


## 神之貓

我選擇愛情
世界上沒有愛也是可以過一倍子的
所以我寧可失去愛 也要快快樂樂的
活下去。

----------


## 光狼 狄特

我選記憶
雖然會不捨之前的事物 但我願意一切重新再來 重新找伴侶 家庭 一切都重來

我不可能選理智 知道自己在做什麼 卻控制不住 我不願意 這樣感覺自己是一投發狂的野獸 最後終究招致死亡

壽命我也不要 好不容易能當龍耶 我要活久一點

愛情的話 我也不想 喪失記憶後 重新找個伴侶 組成個大家庭還不錯((炸

----------


## 戰狼奶酪

奶酪本想選記憶，但不由自主的選了愛情，也許是因為奶酪覺得相較於愛情，記憶更為重要吧，因為奶酪不希望自己忘記自己的朋友以及所有美好的回憶‧‧

----------


## 笨鱷

忘記以前的事滿酷的~
重新以新的身體生活,一切的記憶也得重新開始
有種終於被釋放的感覺 :P

----------


## 千千龍

敝龍選擇“把你的記憶當作代價(忘記以前的事)“,因為“理性“牽涉到暴走後被屠龍人砍死！
“智慧“的重要,是因為敝龍喜歡看書
“壽命“的可貴,因為敝龍挺怕死的><
“愛情“...這讓敝龍想起美女與野獸的背後意涵（羞）
*把你的那個地方當作代價：單存不理性的考量...

----------


## j10290g

_我可能會放棄記憶

只要他得生活能自由無拘　

化身為風中龍變成風　在一旁守護她祝福她

這樣要我放棄記憶也可以　_

『
　在一旁靜靜守候直到她慢慢的發現我
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　』

----------


## 銀月龍

發現好多生物都選擇了回憶
我覺得，回憶，是記錄你走過的路，吃過的飯，它並非一無是處
如果用回憶作代價的話，一定會忘記之前選擇作龍的目的的，這樣，變為龍不就沒有意義嘛。而且弄不好還會變為行尸走肉（這話有點嚴重了吧
進一步來說，記得走錯的路，可以讓你不再走錯，記得屈辱，可以在某種程度上避免悲劇的再發生。
恩，換個角度來想呢，如果想強行迴避將要發生的曾經經受過的苦痛，會不會做出一些不理智的決定呢？

我選擇壽命。我認為人的生命已經足夠長了，而擁有時限性不正是生命的基本特徵嗎（我可不想變成老不死的
正是因為具有時間上的限制，才需要在有限的生命當中，拼盡全力來貫徹自己的信念，來完成自己的理想，不是嗎？
如果真的擁有無限的生命，那心態自然不一樣咯，那可是什麽事情都做的出來呀（好可怕
目睹滄海桑田，目睹生老病死，只有自己被孤立在世界上，才是最悲哀的呢

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

愛情+1

雖然無法愛，不過要是對方是別的種族的話，最後結果可能會是悲劇呢，

所以放棄愛情，

壽命跟其他蒼我的都不想放棄，蒼我想活久一點，看盡這世界上的一切，

理性跟智慧算是最重要的吧....如何不讓人發現，和可以控制自己的行為

記憶則是，蒼我不想失去以前的回憶。

所以選擇放棄愛情。

----------


## 灰爪

把你的愛情當作代價(將無法愛)+1


我覺得其他都很重要
反正沒有愛情
還有友情阿
不會孤獨
而且還有龍可以一起玩
就好了

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

我選1~~~
嗯.........
因為失去過去的記憶就不會讓我有太多的壓力(本狐是顆爛草莓~)
反而可以讓我很快的融入大自然中......
大概理由這樣也行吧!  :狐狸冷汗:  ((炸飛<-------------咻~飛的好遠!

----------


## 火龍

我選了愛情作為代價
之前想選記得,但後來又改了
因為有部份記憶是令人不堪回首的
但其實有一些回憶是值得讓人細心回味的

至於愛情
既然已經成為龍,身份已經不是人類
已經無法把幸福交給她
所以有沒有也已經沒所謂

----------


## 和風蒼龍

敝龍覺得是記憶+1

當人類  很多事情的太難過了 太悲傷了  
一直拘泥於金錢及權力 

可以變成龍的話   我可以放棄所有  甚至一切   就是不想當人

----------


## 新月之狼

人有許多回憶,有可能都是不好的,但是,它總有它留下來的理由吧!
 :jcdragon-tired: 




> 請勿使用注音文，已修正
> By 版務總管wingwolf

----------


## 潁川

本狼選擇了智慧

雖然大家都認為龍是古老的智慧生物

但是本狼的人類理化老師說

「有規律就會有例外。」

本狼或許會傻傻的

不過也算是樂天的另一種表現吧?

本能就是本來就擁有的能力

龍在最初的一開始

也是靠著本能才沒被天擇淘汰的

不是嗎?

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

記憶+1
隨然會失去好友的記憶
但是總比其他選項好(??)
特別是理智
沒理智就不叫龍了(笑

----------


## 極東馴龍者

愛情+1   至少可以有記憶而忘了喜歡的人




> 文章有些不太充實
> 請使用右上角編輯功能增加內容
> 期限1/16，逾期未修改將視爲灌水刪除
> By [版務] wingwolf

----------


## 冥王星

性是我最大的障礙

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

生命+1
活太久可能就會厭倦了吧...


如果失去記憶...就會忘記很多事情...(?)
如果失去理智...那可能會害到周遭的事物..
如果失去智慧...獥可不想讓腦袋有缺陷..(!?
如果失去愛情...獥不要單身嘎QAQ
這個嘛...如果失去(嗶--)的話...不要活算了 (!!!)

----------


## 奇比斯克

壽命+1

失去記憶 忘記過去的事 實在是捨不得
失去理智 我可不要變得兇惡殘暴
失去愛情 想交母龍的機會都沒了
失去智慧 一輩子像個腦殘 我可不要
失去那個  那別當龍了

出售生命  跟人類一樣活到老 一起死~~ 很圓滿的龍生(人生

----------


## 月現.

哇噢....大家都考率好多喔
像我選生命不選記憶
純脆只是因為想要找之前的人炫耀罷~
不過其實我也還蠻贊同某些人的話的
放棄了記憶,總覺的因該就找不到自己存在的意義了吧

----------


## 亞格雷特

在選項中我覺得最好的是把自己的記憶當作代價
因為我認為在成為龍之後
過去記憶像是在告訴自己"自己曾經是人"
會阻礙我享受成為龍之後的感覺

----------


## wolf0008

我也是選擇記憶的說

要忘記以前的事情比較好過下半的日子的感覺

竟然都要當別的生物了，就忘記以前的吧

----------


## DRAGON輕風之翼

> 請在發文時按右下角的「發表的帖子轉成繁體字」
> 以把文章簡體字轉換 以免造成其他會員閱讀不便
> 
> 樂園全域管理狼 阿翔


如果可以複選的話，翼還會加上最後一個

----------


## Mad Jack

把愛情當作代價

如果要失去其他的代價,
乾脆不要成為一隻

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

我會選~把記憶當作代價

成為龍，眷戀從前的事，會成為未來的鎖鍊。

過去的悲傷  :Crying or Very sad:  、感動 :P 、快樂  :Laughing:  、或許不想捨棄。但不捨棄，

便無法成為自由之龍阿!

----------


## 帕不列歐 幽蝴

因為覺得自己具有從者屬性,
找到一個終身隨侍的好主人是重要的;
即便那枝切掉也沒有關係--
我依舊能用其他的力量證明自己的尊嚴。

----------


## 自然農子

幽靈選擇的是記憶。
因為想消除自己心中的黑洞，不想在回想起以前的事，若成了龍還有記憶幽靈可能會去殺了他們，讓他們為自認為有趣的事付出代價。
至於所愛的人、重要的人，個人認為並不是靠記憶連接的，若記憶是不斷堆疊的大樓，那真正和重要之人連接的是埋藏於下的地基，也就是緣份，就算成了龍，裡面的靈魂還是不變的，仍和重要的人連結著，所以不必擔心。
況且就算失去了記憶，個性還是不會改變的，仍會去追尋自己以前想要的夢想。
而生命，應該還是會有盡頭的吧？只在長和短，若是永生的話幽靈當然換壽命，因為到最後只剩自己真的很寂寞。
就是因為有終點，生命的旅程才有意義與燦爛的光芒。

----------


## 雪影塵星

我選生命~
記憶 儲存智慧的地方
理智 行事前的思考
愛情 高等動物感情的出口
智慧 萬物進化的條件

----------


## comecome12

我選擇第2個
"把你的理智當作代價(知道在做什麼 而不能控制自己)"
本龍的信念~

若還有一種選擇的代價
我選擇以"生命"為成為龍的代價
我寧可消失不見，成為一隻龍。

----------


## 龍o瞳

要喪失的當然是愛情了~
如果連憐憫都能一起失去就好嚕~~

----------


## 小藍龍

本龍覺得愛是可有可無的,就算有沒有愛都是還好的~
但是其他的東西再某些時候還是有幫助的

----------


## 天紋龍

愛情+1
本龍認為愛情是不需要的
因為大部分的愛情會對其中一方造成傷害
有句話說"愛的越深,傷的越深"
所以我選擇放棄愛!

----------


## 晝

想也不想就選了愛情
因為愛情容易使自己受傷
所以我寧可拋棄愛情

----------


## 翠龍

我選記憶.因為當你成為了龍.前面人類的記憶對你有甚麼用?你已經是一條龍了不是人.活在大自然又不是城市.有當人類時的記憶有什麼用呢?比起來少了人的記憶影響最小.少了不至於會讓你有生活困難.所以比起來我比較願意犧牲當人時的記憶

----------


## 暗焰虎

我選擇記憶 因為我不想讓過去來左右我的發展

----------


## nnmushroom

那个星号是指头发么？不要就不要了。 :jcdragon-keke:

----------

